# Are any of the 6.0's good??



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking to get a second truck I like the 7.3 but was thinking something newer but haven't heard much good about the 6.0's so like the title says are any year of the 6.0's any good?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Well after reading a few posts I still haven't made my mind up I only put about 10K on a year so high mileage isnt an issue for me. Is there anything to look for while looking over and or test driving the 6.0 besides being well cared for?


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

well the basic thoughts on them is they are all junk. which many people, including me that have experience with them will disagree with. the early ones, 03-05 had problems. some were fine but a good portion had a lot of chronic problems. i have heard that most of those problems were fixed for the 06 and 07 models. theres the basics like the EGR system that your gonna have problems with no matter what unless you remove it. the key is to work the truck. as long as you work it pretty had and do a lot of driving they are fine since the egr system doesnt get all clogged up. with you only putting about 10k on it a year, i think you might run into egr problems unless those are a lot of towing and plowing miles. best thing to do is run an oasis report on whatever truck your lookin to buy. generally if they have been problem free, they will remain that way. my 06 has 72k miles on it and the first egr valve went at 65k, aside from that, never had any warranty work done to it at all. if your not in a hurry, wait til the summer, the prices will be down on trucks. right now the prices are pretty crazy on a decent truck. good luck on your choice


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We've got three of them an 04, and two 05's. I can honestly say the bad reviews that these get on this site and others are a little over done. A lot of those trucks are out there with the 6.0ltr's and if they were as bad as everyone says then their resale would be no good either.
If I was in the market for used I would still buy one.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

With the 6.0's it definitely seems like the saying holds true "1 bad experience overshadows 20 good ones"


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

WilliamOak;924685 said:


> With the 6.0's it definitely seems like the saying holds true "1 bad experience overshadows 20 good ones"


Exactly. I am a ford guy and have owned 3 6.0's. It's true ford had a lot more problems with the 6.0 than they should have but they are not what everyone makes them out to be. I know of 4or 5 6.0's with over 300k and one that's just over 500k. To be safe stick with a 05-07, they have less issues. If you don't have to deal with emissions the best thing that can be done to a 6.0 is a custom sct tune and a egr delete. Do those and you should be just fine.
Robert


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

rob_cook2001;924716 said:


> Exactly. I am a ford guy and have owned 3 6.0's. It's true ford had a lot more problems with the 6.0 than they should have but they are not what everyone makes them out to be. I know of 4or 5 6.0's with over 300k and one that's just over 500k. To be safe stick with a 05-07, they have less issues. If you don't have to deal with emissions the best thing that can be done to a 6.0 is a custom sct tune and a egr delete. Do those and you should be just fine.
> Robert


To be honest I wouldnt really hesitate to buy an 04 or even an 03 with a clean oasis. After saying that I'll still probably end up with a later 7.3 if I can find one but if the right 6.0 comes along I wouldnt have any second thoughts about buying it.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I have an 04 and it went back to the dealer 1 time for a egr vavle. Only got 55,000 on her. She runs good. I would buy another one


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for you wealth of knowledge I would love to wait to buy but I am in a bind and must purchase a truck asap, but I just wanted to make sure I had my bases covered. Thanks Nate


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Where are you located? I highly reccomend the place I bought my truck


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

My 07 F550 6.0 went down last year in a snow storm with bad injectors due to the the fuel tank delaminating now it went down again in a snowstorm with bad injectors... P.O.S... even ford knows they have issues...


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

metallihockey88;924922 said:


> Where are you located? I highly reccomend the place I bought my truck


I am in Hinckley 60520 about 15 min west of Aurora.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh. Its a bit of a ride but check out their site. All their trucks are immaculate. Its called Lenz Auto in fond du lac wisconsin. Their site is lenzauto.com


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*I utilize a 2006 , sumbeach is bad to the bone . 57K on her and will stack like a loader :laughing:*
*http://www.powerstrokenation.com/*


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

stay away from 03-04's, too many problems. 05-07's are much better. If you do have emisson regulations, register your truck over 10k and then you wont have to worry about it (at least thats how it is here). REMOVE THE EGR SYSTEM!!! this will be the best mod you can do. If you plan on leaving the truck stock and not throwing more power at it then you should be good, just do the proper maintenance. BUT, a 6.0L with an intake, exhaust, and tuner (SCT preferably) is night and day from a stock one, probably need to invest in head studs though to do this. 

Just man up and go buy a new one with the 6.7L Scorpion...  You wont be disappointed...


----------



## Landmass (Dec 15, 2009)

just got f350 out of the dealer 3500 dollars for the egr delete kit installed.as far as im conserned it should be a recall issue


----------



## mezz2006 (Dec 17, 2008)

All of the problems that the 6.0's had are fairly easy fixes. Read this link for all of the problems and fixes: http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/0907dp_6_0l_ford_power_stroke_engine/index.html


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

this is the last place you will ever need for all your info..


my 6.0 is good to 450hp and plows like it drives. 

gogodiesel.com...........doug is the man..


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Love mine! There were some bumps along the way, but what vehicle hasn't. Chris


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

i03 is the newest with the 7.3 in it so i would get that if that is new enough for you! but thats just what i would do i love the7.3


----------



## CarharttComando (Dec 20, 2009)

Im partial to the 7.3 aswell, but you can get a pretty good idea about what lasts and what people are trying to get out from under by looking at autotrader and even ebay motors...there are a lot less people selling 7.3s compared to the hundreds and hundreds of people trying to "off" relativley brand new 6.0s and in addition my cousin is a head diesel tech. at a local ford dealership here in MI..that has a high volume shop and he said it is staggering how many brand new (under 50k) 6.0s come in with issues however the issues are pretty common across the board, and ford has been working pretty diligently to ratify these issues since they first presented themselves in late 03 when the first releases of that engine were starting to get some miles on em.. hope this helps..if you want the ultimate set up try and find a 99-04 superduty in good shape with a rediculous high mile 7.3 or junk 6.0 run her till she blows up and swap a 12v cummins in, best of both worlds..ford truck with cummins diesel..horah


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a 2004 with the 6.0, I have had 4 egr cooler replacements to the tune of near and over 3grand a pop. when the first one went it avg. 17.5k mile and it would go again, my truck was videoed in Florida blowing up on I 4 outside of Orlando, you tube the guy who video'd it labeled it powerjoke its a black truck pulling a white trailer. the last time it went I called all over the mid altantic area and let Ford people tell me why it happens the service writer at Acadamy Ford in Laurel Md seems to have solved my problem. in that the oil cooler needed to be replaced also,, Knock wood It hasen't happens and I am well outside of my 17.5k mile window. That being said I have another 2004 that has similar miles with zero problems I have owned two 7.3's with zero problems,, enjoy!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I had two 6.0 a 2003 and a 2005. Uncle had a 2004. The only truck that ever had any problems was the 2003 being an early build 6.0 I drove all truck till they had 100,000 miles on them. The 2003 had 8 injectors put in and two turbos. The 2004 and 2005 never had problems.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have driven the Power Stroke since it came out. The current PSD I drive at work is an 2007 - 6.0 PSD Type 2, Van based Ambulance. It has 146K on it. It has only thrown EGR codes it's whole life. The next start run cycle the check engine light is out. The key is to drive it like you stole it. Which is what My co-workers do as a rule. We run 4 batteries so we never run out of power. It also never cools down, it's on the job 24/7 year round.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

I got a 06 king ranch dually that iam putting close to 600hp with Banks and stacking the banks with a SCT programmer, with a 6in lift and 37,s.. Maybe i got one of the good ones.. but i really like this motor and the way it runs..


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

My dealer says either they are good or junk..so if its got some miles on it without issues you are probably in good shape. Demand maintenance records Id suggest


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

We have a 04, 06 and 07 that have all been really good.
Better power than the 7.3 (we have 6 of them as well) and if you go with an auto trans the 6.0 comes with the 5R110 trans which is far superior to the 4R100 behind the 7.3s, IMO.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

06FX4Blizzard;937051 said:


> I got a 06 king ranch dually that iam putting close to 600hp with Banks and stacking the banks with a SCT programmer, with a 6in lift and 37,s.. Maybe i got one of the good ones.. but i really like this motor and the way it runs..


Sounds like a cool truck but not 600hp :laughing:


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

rob_cook2001;939901 said:


> Sounds like a cool truck but not 600hp :laughing:


maybe closer to 400? haha.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

Whats the stock 6,0 putting out ??


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

Stock hp for a 2006 6.0 is 275.+ 140 From the SCT prgrammer.. +120 from the banks 6 gun + banks ram air + Banks intercooler + 7 Inch stacks + Banks high ram intake. + Larger injectors.. 

SO ... Like i said close to 600hp.....


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

When you stack you can't add the hp "gains" off each box and add that to your stock hp. Your truck is probably pushing a littlwe over 400 if that. Without bigger injectors, turbo, there isn't any electronic way for you to produce more horsepower. Your truck is tuned the best it can be electronically. To see 600 plus hp, you'd have to start dumping coin. Headstuds would be a first.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

i do have the large injectors.. why dont u add the 2 numbers together when stacking?? Looking into a larger turbo for it .. So your saying with all that ive done ive only gained 125hp??


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Not trying to be a dick by any means,but the stacks may have gained you 10hp if that, the banks elbow is more for looks then anything. Intake definetly helps it out, but stacking produces nothing because you have the chip trying to tell the pcm one thing, then the sct telling the obd2 another. Is your SCT custom tuned? By like innovative or someone? I'd honestly say if you put the truck on the dyno you probably wouldn't break 475. What size injectors did you put in?


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

I have the looney tune. 155cc injectors.. The banks six gun is plugged into the ob2. The sct was a programmer... Well i guess 475 isent too bad either.. Maybe after the turbo upgrade i'll get closer to that 600 goal i wanted to get to..


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea dude in no way am I trying to shoot you down, but in my opinion if your serious about 600hp then dyno the truck to see where you stand. A lot of guys online stay from banks because its over priced and not as much bang for your buck. Eric at innovative supposedly has the best tuning for 6.0's. I'd contact him and have him set your sct up for your injectors and driving style. He can reprogram for you once you upgrade your turbo. If I were you tho, before I went any farther I'd get either ARP studs or H-11 studs I believe is the other company. Last thing you want is to crack a head or warp them due to head gasket failure


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea i gonna get that done.. Banks iq with the six gun was a pretty penny thats for sure.I for sure will be getting the head studs before the turbo upgrade.. Well hopefully we get more snow and i can get more done for my truck..


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

06FX4Blizzard;940233 said:


> Stock hp for a 2006 6.0 is 275.+ 140 From the SCT prgrammer.. +120 from the banks 6 gun + banks ram air + Banks intercooler + 7 Inch stacks + Banks high ram intake. + Larger injectors..
> 
> SO ... Like i said close to 600hp.....


A lot of these after market power upgrades have fine print that most miss. I'd have no problem believeing 600 HP at the rear wheels not at the flywheel.

Just my .02¢


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

06FX4Blizzard - 

A 6.0 PSD puts out 325 HP at 3300 RPM.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

i was going off what i found at Banks website.. says 270 stock hp and with the iq and six gun it was at 385. Then i added the 140hp sct and all the other stuff.. so i figured around 600hp with everything added up..


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

06FX4Blizzard,
I'm not trying to be a dick either BUT, you dont have 600hp. You cant just go on what the box says. And get rid of the Banks, its junk. Go with SCT with Innovative Diesel tunes, get a custom tune. The generic stuff is garbage, Banks, Bully Dog, etc...


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I use to own a Diesel shop that specialized in 6.0's. The max you will see out of 155cc injectors is around 500hp, even with a larger turbo. The best I have made out of 190cc's and a upgraded turbo was 530. You need to ditch the banks it is doing NOTHING for you. Sell it to someone on ebay. Then call Eric at Innovative diesel and get some custom tunes for your SCT. DJ's looney tunes are not bad but I really like Eric's tuning and he is a great guy. I would recommend studs but just get a set of arp's, for the power your making you do not need A1's(H11 tool steel).
Not trying to be a D1CK, just trying to help
Robert


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You guys are lucky you have 6.0 pickups. The Fleet Manager was replacing the sensor for the oil pressure idiot light Wed. On an ambulance. The amount of stuff he had to take off to even get to it was incredible! He was having a real hard time even finding it. Even with the diagram from Ford.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Had three injectors and a two page list of other stuff replaced on our 06 yesterday. Only 45,000 kms on the truck-good thing it still has motor warranty.


----------



## plow jockey (Dec 20, 2009)

i have an 04 f-350drw 6.0 pos 4egrs 2 turbos 2 sets of headgaskets 2 sets of injectors in 100,000 miles dealer told me it was from pulling to much heavy stuff. now the pump getting ready 2 take a crap.never had a chip on it. just bout out a landscape business to go with my dirt business and got a 2002 f-350srw with a 10ft snoway plow with a 7.3 now that ive been around it never should of ordered that 6.0 .they want 55,000 2 replace it and want to give me 8000 for it so it makes a nice yard ornamant for christmas lights.after joining this site i find out there not all bad so maybe thers hope for some of them.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

*6.0*

as a shop owner i might buy a truck with a 6.0,but as a civilian i would think about it first.we do alot of work on these things ,all of it expensive.egr valves,egr coolers,oil coolers,injector failures,head gaskets,oil pans,turbos,high pressure oil sensors/regulators,hp pumps,high pressure leaks under valve covers etc.that said we have many almost trouble free units out there these guys run good fuel,use 5/40 or 20/40 syn oil in winter,dont idle long,run clean filters,never chip them for performance.as far as luck w\different years goes,the late ones are better 05 and up,but i still work on these a bit as well i have the cab off a 2006 right now for head gaskets,egr cooler and oil cooler,a clean truck w/ 139000 miles on it.if i were to buy one and i will,ill get one with blown head gaskets for next to free cause thats all its worth,delete the egr,hollow out the cat,install head studs with the gaskets,paint the pan and route the engine harness proper,then you might have something.when they run good they are great,when they let you down you are in trouble.you never know where a used one has been and if you are outside the 5 year 100 warrantee good luck.do yourself a favor go 7.3 diesel or gas.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

6.0s can have some very expensive problems.no one can predict wich ones you will have,i just finished head gaskets,egr cooler and oil cooler on a well cared for 2006 f350 with 109000mi.$5000.00 ouch.ive done lots of oil pans-$1100 lots of injectors,icp sensors,some turbos,many egr coolers and oil coolers,egr valves,ficms.if you are not a gambleing man go for a 7.3.if you get a 6.0,try to get a later one 2005 and up,delete the egr,hog out the catalytic converter,run 5-40 synthetic oil in the cold weather,paint the pan,never chip it.run good fuel,dont overtreat it,make sure the ecm has the latest program,when these engines run good the are great,when they break they cost big.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

fireman89;924463 said:


> so like the title says are any year of the 6.0's any good?


Lots of good reading here: http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-0l-problems-forum/

and here:

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know I have a 04 6.0L that has been good to me but I also do all my own work on the truck. It has about 187,000 lot's of towing and 2nd year plowing with it.
I just fixed the FICM only cost me time. The only thing I don't like the the lack of power compared to the 7.3 we have also but that one is chipped.
I did take the EGR out a few weeks ago to clean out I did clean it but it was very clean anyways 

I also wish I could get the MPG up to where the 7.3 is but the emissions stuff is hurting that...


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

daninline;982575 said:


> I also wish I could get the MPG up to where the 7.3 is but the emissions stuff is hurting that...


Try a 6.4 PSD for mileage with all the emission related components. :waving:

Just my .02¢


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

ZamboniHDB;982594 said:


> Try a 6.4 PSD for mileage with all the emission related components. :waving:
> 
> Just my .02¢


I heard about that :realmad:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My 6.4 has been averaging around 18.5mpg(with out all the emissions stuff). 6.0's and 6.4's get almost as good as 7.3's if you take the emissions stuff off :}


----------

